

Ask HN: Help on Secure remote access admin/CMS end of Web app? - jamalk

I'm new in the game. What would be the best way to setup a secure remote access to ADMIN end/CMS of your web. app? - what available tools? - configs? - ideas?
======
Jeremy1026
Why not just use user authentication (username/password) to verify the user is
in the appropriate user group (admin) by polling a database of users?

------
cyberpanther
Buy an SSL certificate and password protect.

